# 75th Ranger Regiment 2nd Annual Mogadishu Mile



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/September/090917-01.html

FORT BENNING, Ga. (USASOC News Service, Sept. 17, 2009) — The 75th Ranger Regiment will host the 2nd Annual Mogadishu Mile Memorial Run 6:30 a.m., Oct. 2 at the Ranger Memorial.

The event commemorates the 19 Soldiers of Task Force Ranger who made the ultimate sacrifice during a two-day battle, Oct. 3 and 4, 1993 in Mogadishu, Somalia. Six of those Soldiers killed were Rangers from 3rd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment.

*Retired Col. Danny McKnight, commander of 3rd Battalion at the time, and retired 1st Sgt. Matt Eversmann, also a veteran of Task Force Ranger, plan to attend.*

McKnight deployed with elements of his battalion to Somalia as part of Task Force Ranger and was the leader of the truck convoy tasked to evacuate the prisoners and Soldiers during the battle. Matt Eversmann was a squad leader on the fourth mission aircraft and was picked up by and fought alongside the truck convoy. 

The memorial run is a three-mile loop around Fort Benning’s Main Post area. Prizes will be awarded to the top three male and female competitors who are registered.  Participants should arrive by 6:15 a.m. to be ready for the 6:30 a.m. start.  

This event is open to the public. For more information and to register, call  706-545-1503 (or 5697).


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 17, 2009)

Good to see.

Never forget...


----------

